# aftermarket wheels pics



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

hey, could you guys post pics of your e39 w/ aftermarket wheels? TIA


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Here ya go..


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Here ya go..
> *


Can you post more? And bigger pics would be great! I'm going to be getting my Hartge Classics this weekend and want to see more! MORE!! MORE!!!  To tide me over until then....


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Here you go maybe this will help!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

These are Rondell R72, 18x8.5 all the way around with Bridgestone S-03's, 245/40-18. Just bolted them on yesterday and I love them!

Pics can be seen at :http://www.jvrconsulting.com/gotdish


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Those look GOOD. 

Also, easy to clean, I bet. Loves me some dish...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Yup, that's why I got them. I had a 1999 528 with those GD style 5's for 3 years. Spent more time cleaning the wheels than I did driving it I think. The R72's take a couple minutes, tops!

Ah, I figured out how to add a pic. I'm slow today...but the 530i is anything but! :thumb:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Those rondells look very nice. I was thinking of going with BBS RX II's. They don't have close to the lip you have. 

Does rondell make a staggered set for 10"'s in the back? How much do those set you back? 

For 2 18x8.5 and 2 18x10 with the s03's I was lookin at about $3300 before tax.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

goto Edge Racing's website. That's where I purchased my wheels and tires. In the style I have, only 8.5 width was available. There is another style, R58 available staggered.

http://www.edgeracing.com (use IE, works better)

Sacha at Edge Racing did a great job answering my questions and processing my order. Too bad I got a screw in the sidewall of one tire 2 days after installing them. I'm awaiting a local shop to replace it now. Quite bummed. Most expensive 2 days of high-dollar rubber enjoyment I've ever had.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks JVR530! Those R58's look good! I like the fact they offer a staggered setup. The price is great!!! 

Thanks for the scoop buddy!


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

BBS RK, 18x8.5", 245/40-18 at all 4 corners.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Lookin' Good AK!*

Saw it at Bimmerfest. Very nice!!


----------



## Nickk (Apr 30, 2002)

Heres mine


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks AK and Nickk,

Lookin good! Your cars look greattt!


----------

